# Sicherheitsbetrachtung SS1 und Austrudeln einer Achse



## PeterK1981 (20 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ein schienengebundenes Gerät, welches in Fahrtrichtung mit einem PL von d sicher gestoppt werden soll, bevor es in einen Puffer fährt. 

Klassisch würde man dies ja mit der Sicherheitsfunktion SS1 umsetzen, womit ich jedoch nicht glücklich bin. Letzten Endes überwache ich mit einem Sicherheitsbaustein die Bremsrampe und wenn diese Abweichungen zeigt, schalte ich in den STO. Der STO bildet in dem Fall aber nicht den sicheren Zustand ab, sondern führt dazu dass das Gerät dennoch fast ungebremst in den Puffer fahren würde. Eine mechanische Bremse, die bei Energieausfall einfällt ist vorhanden. 

Von meinem sicherheitstechnischen Verständnis her, würde mir SS1 hier wenig bringen, da der STO die Sicherheitsfunktion nicht erfüllt. Zwei mechanische Bremsen würden hier zwar den PL von d erfüllen (oder ein Kategorie 2 System mit überwachter Bremse), aber dies wäre schon etwas hoch gegriffen. 

Kann man dennoch die Verwendung des SS1 aus den Normen heraus begründen? Ist der SS1 hier wirklich Stand der Technik, auch wenn der STO ein Austrudeln nicht verhindert?


----------



## Elektriko (20 Januar 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Klassisch würde man dies ja mit der Sicherheitsfunktion SS1 umsetzen, womit ich jedoch nicht glücklich bin.



Ich weiß es nicht ob ich deine Nachricht 100% verstanden habe.
Mit SS1 würdest du PLd erreichen? Wenn ja, warum bist du nicht Glücklich?


----------



## zako (20 Januar 2022)

... Du hast eine Motorbremse (die auch per Brensentest regelmäßig überprüft wird) und ein Puffer am Gassenende ist auch vorhanden - (ggf. 70% oder 100% Puffer). Aber wo ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## PeterK1981 (20 Januar 2022)

Das Problem ist, dass die neue EN 528 vorschreibt, dass zusätzlich zu dem Puffer am Gassenende eine Sicherheitsfunktion mit einem PL von d vorhanden sein muss, welche dafür sorgt, dass das Gerät am betrieblichen Gassenende stoppt (bevor es in den Puffer fährt).


----------



## PeterK1981 (20 Januar 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht ob ich deine Nachricht 100% verstanden habe.
> Mit SS1 würdest du PLd erreichen? Wenn ja, warum bist du nicht Glücklich?


Mit SS1 habe ich das Problem, dass zwar die Rampe sicher überwacht wird, aber im Falle der Abweichung ein STO erzeugt wird.


----------



## Holzmichl (20 Januar 2022)

Die Kombination gibt es auch nach Norm.
Heißt dann SS2 - SafeStop mit überwachter Rampe und anschließend SOS / Safe Operated Stop.






						Definition sicherer Stopp 2 (SS2 - Safe stop 2) - Pilz DE
					

Bei der Funktion Sicherer Stopp 2 (SS2) wird der Motor kontrolliert abgebremst. Im Stillstand wird der Sichere Betriebshalt (SOS) ausgelöst. - Pilz - DE



					www.pilz.com


----------



## zako (20 Januar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Die Kombination gibt es auch nach Norm.
> Heißt dann SS2 - SafeStop mit überwachter Rampe und anschließend SOS / Safe Operated Stop.
> 
> 
> ...



... ob Du nun die SS1- Rampe oder SS2- Rampe überwachst dürfte egal sein. Als Reaktion kommt dann STO wenn die Rampe nicht eingehalten wird. 
Eigentlich  setzt man  hier Motor- Bremsen ein, die das notwendige Bremsmoment aufbringen und auch die Bremsenergie abkönnen. 
Der Themenstarter hat aber geschrieben, dass er die Bremse auch nach PLd ausführen muss und dazu zwei Bremsen braucht?


----------



## zako (20 Januar 2022)

... bei pufferlosen Lagern geht man wie folgt vor - da stimmt das dann schon was der Themenstarter geschrieben hat. Aber muss ich sowas neuerdings immer so umsetzen? 









						Regalbediengeräte
					

Logistik-Konzepte für hohe Anforderungen an Flexibilität, Geschwindigkeit und Genauigkeit




					new.siemens.com
				




Oder kontaktiere doch mal Deinen Antriebstechnik- Zulieferer, ob er auch sowas anbietet (falls es nicht ohnehin Siemens ist).


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2022)

ich finde der Themenstarter hat das richtig erkannt. aus meiner Sicht ist SS1 (mit im Fehlerfall STO) nicht die richtige Wahl. Für mich macht ein Bremssystem in PL d Sinn.


----------



## winnman (21 Januar 2022)

Magnetwirbelbremse? wäre eine machanische Lösung -> Gut,

normalerweise fährt er die Rampe ab, bei STO macht die Magnetwirbelbremse dann das so langsam das dem Puffer nichts passiert


----------



## PeterK1981 (21 Januar 2022)

Ein wirklich schwieriges Thema. Leider ist die Norm auch hier sehr schwammig geschrieben. Sie spricht von einem System aus Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung, Positionserkennung und Bremsenaktivierung. Ob man bei der Bremsenaktivierung nur die Bremsrelais (wie in der Vorgängernorm angegeben) oder auch die Bremse selbst betrachten muss, erschließt sich mir nicht. Zwei mechanische Bremsen kommt mir aber für die Fahrachse auch etwas hochgegriffen vor. 

Letzten Endes stellt sich das Problem ja bei allen Maschinen, bei welchen das Austrudeln eine Gefahr darstellt. Hier habe ich schon einige Beispiele gesehen, in welchen SS1 verwendet wurde. Ich kann mir nur nicht erklären, wie dies sicherheitstechnisch begründbar ist, wenn die eigentliche Sicherheitsfunktion bei SS1 doch wieder der STO ist.


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2022)

ist dort am Ende Personengefahr? Wenn ja, sehe ich das Bremssystem mit PL d als notwendig. Wenn nicht, dann ist SS1 ausreichend


----------



## PeterK1981 (21 Januar 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> ist dort am Ende Personengefahr? Wenn ja, sehe ich das Bremssystem mit PL d als notwendig. Wenn nicht, dann ist SS1 ausreichend


Wenn sich das Gerät im Automatikbetrieb bewegt, sind die Türen geschlossen. Bevor das Gerät die Puffer erreichen kann, wird sicher die Geschwindigkeit reduziert. Sollte das Gerät in die Puffer fahren, so passiert nichts, da die Puffer ausreichend dimensioniert sind. 

Die Norm schreibt das leider mit einem Performance Level von d vor. Nachvollziehen kann ich das leider auch nicht.


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Gerät im Automatikbetrieb bewegt, sind die Türen geschlossen. Bevor das Gerät die Puffer erreichen kann, wird sicher die Geschwindigkeit reduziert. Sollte das Gerät in die Puffer fahren, so passiert nichts, da die Puffer ausreichend dimensioniert sind.
> 
> Die Norm schreibt das leider mit einem Performance Level von d vor. Nachvollziehen kann ich das leider auch nicht.


naja vll meint die NOrm ja wirklich SS1, wenn keine Personengefahr besteht, wäre es ja "personensicherheitsrelevant" egal ob dann STO ausgelöst wird (passiert ja im NOrmalfall nicht). jetzt geht es um die genaue Beschreibung in der Norm, diese habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## MasterOhh (21 Januar 2022)

SS1 ist nichts anderes als ein zeitverzögerter STO. Der sichere Zustand, der am Ende erreicht wird, ist der Stillstand der gefahrbringenden Bewegung und die Abschaltung der Antriebsenergie. 
Wie das Abbremsen der Bewegung passiert ist dabei nebensächlich. Oft wird eine unsichere Quickstopp-Rampe gefahren und dann nach Zeit X der STO  (mit Bremse über SBC) reingekracht, egal ob der Stillstand schon erreicht wurde oder nicht. Idealer Weise steht das System dann schon und die Mechanik und Bremsen werden geschont. 
Du musst natürlich ermitteln welche Zeitverzögerung und welcher Nachlaufweg in deinem Anwendungsfall noch tragbar sind. 

Wenn du durch andere Maßnahmen sicherstellen kannst, dass sich (höchstwahrscheinlich) keine Personen im Gefahrenbereich aufhalten, dann sollten auch die Anforderungen an deine Stopp-Funktion entsprechend vermindert sein (du musst es halt begründen können). Ausgenommen sind davon natürlich explizite Forderungen in C-Normen. Aber auch da gibt es ja häufig den Ausweg *oder Gleichwertig*.


----------



## PeterK1981 (21 Januar 2022)

Ich habe mich jetzt erstmal für die Lösung entschieden, dass wir SS1 + mechanische Bremse verwenden und zusätzlich die Pufferposition mit einem PL von c überwachen. Streng genommen ist der STO ja auch eine Art Abbremsung. Wenn der Puffer eingefahren ist, ist ein Fahren in Pufferrichtung sicher verhindert.  Damit sollten wir mehr als sicher sein.


----------



## Profilator (21 Januar 2022)

Eine interessante Frage. Letztlich geht es doch darum, was passiert, wenn die Safety Funktion SS1 mit ihrem PLd denn doch ausfällt.
Der Themenstarter hat in der Funktionsbeschreibung auch das Kleingedruckte gelesen, sprich was ist die Reaktion der Safety Funktion im 
Fehlerfall. Das sollte man besser nicht machen 😁
Die ist nämlich - wohl immer - die gleiche. Nämlich STO bzw. momentenfrei "Aus". Was soll der Anrieb auch anderes machen ?

Die Kardinalfrage ist für mich, muss man das überhaupt betrachten. Schließlich wird der Antrieb mit einer Safety Funktion sicher
zum Stillstand gebracht. Und das mit dem geforderten PL von d. Was nichts anderes bedeutet, als das diese Funktion eine sehr geringe
Ausfallwahrscheilichkeit hat. Eine geringe, aber eben nicht 0 ! Sollte diese geringe Ausfallwahrscheilichkeit nicht akzeptabel sein, dann hätte
man ja PLe vorgeschrieben. Zumindest dann nochmal deutlich unwahrscheinlicher das es zum Ausfall kommt. Hat man aber nicht.

MfG


----------



## stevenn (24 Januar 2022)

Profilator schrieb:


> Die Kardinalfrage ist für mich, muss man das überhaupt betrachten. Schließlich wird der Antrieb mit einer Safety Funktion sicher
> zum Stillstand gebracht. Und das mit dem geforderten PL von d. Was nichts anderes bedeutet, als das diese Funktion eine sehr geringe
> Ausfallwahrscheilichkeit hat. Eine geringe, aber eben nicht 0 ! Sollte diese geringe Ausfallwahrscheilichkeit nicht akzeptabel sein, dann hätte
> man ja PLe vorgeschrieben. Zumindest dann nochmal deutlich unwahrscheinlicher das es zum Ausfall kommt. Hat man aber nicht.
> ...


der Themenstarter schreibt "es muss mit PL d gestoppt werden". er hat nicht geschrieben "SS1 muss PL d sein".


----------



## zako (26 Januar 2022)

In der Norm steht was zur Bremsaktivierung. Wenn die Bremsaktivierung nach PLd erfolgen soll, dann ist das etwas anders, als dass die Motorbremse PLd sein muss. Wenn das der Antrieb nicht schon mitbringt, dann schaltest Du die Bremse eben  (zusätzlich zum Antrieb) mit der F-CPU


----------



## stevenn (27 Januar 2022)

zako schrieb:


> In der Norm steht was zur Bremsaktivierung. Wenn die Bremsaktivierung nach PLd erfolgen soll, dann ist das etwas anders, als dass die Motorbremse PLd sein muss. Wenn das der Antrieb nicht schon mitbringt, dann schaltest Du die Bremse eben  (zusätzlich zum Antrieb) mit der F-CPU


ich habe die Norm nicht vorliegen, aber wenn das stimmt, stimme ich dir zu


----------

